# southern kennels????



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

does anyone know anything about southern kennels. Ive been checkin out there website and I think there dogs look really good. if anyone has any info it would be helpfull... oh and there is another one called True kennels and there dogs look really good to so if anyone has heard or knows anything let me know. I want another dog bad.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you looking for Show quality (True Kennels) or I do not know what to call them (Southern Kennels) or are you talking about these guys? (Southern Pitbull Kennels)

True Kennels
I see this guy at shows all the time. Nice dogs and nice guy. Matter a fact I have photos of one the females he produces, a friend owns her.

Southern Kennels
I read this kennel and I would not purchase a dog from them if my life depended on it.

Southern Pitbull Kennels
well if you like the Ambully style, then might be the way to go.

Deb


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> Southern Kennels
> I read this kennel and I would not purchase a dog from them if my life depended on it.
> Deb


I TOTALLY agree!! No responsible breeder would have that many puppies on the ground. Nor would they have to breed all the dogs to make enough money to "run" things till they sell everything!!! They seem like a smaller scale puppy mill to me........


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Are you looking for Show quality (True Kennels) or I do not know what to call them (Southern Kennels) or are you talking about these guys? (Southern Pitbull Kennels)
> 
> True Kennels
> I see this guy at shows all the time. Nice dogs and nice guy. Matter a fact I have photos of one the females he produces, a friend owns her.
> ...


true kennels has some nice looking dogs, they look really am staffy though. ill have to check out the site more later


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought the sire "voo doo black" in southern pitbull kennel's "puppies for sale" ad front legs looked a bit deformed...and feet point outward.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Southern kennels the mayday site. Is where mayday ended up last one of the most well know dogs that was in the pit. He was a bigger dog i think around 70 pounds that turned champion in the pit. Southern kennels breed game dogs not techinally show dogs.*


----------



## brittpit95 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have seen the website, and they(the dogs) dont look that good. but i am picky about the legs, feet, and heads...


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I thought the sire "voo doo black" in southern pitbull kennel's "puppies for sale" ad front legs looked a bit deformed...and feet point outward.


yeah no kidding, I dont see how this could be considered a gamedog... looks more like a disfigured American Bully to me... perhaps you should ahve a look Cask.

oh, oops, I was looking at the southern PITBULLS kennel, not the one you were referring to Cask. Nevermind.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

wrong southern kennels guys... I couldnt find the dog you guys are talking about so I checked I found the site you are looking at and dont worry I would never get one of those terrible looking dogs... this is the site its not souther pitbull kennels its just plain southern kennels. Im glad I caught that, I wouldnt want you to think I was into those others

http://www.grandchampionmaydayrom.com/htm/main.asp


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

onegrenade0321 said:


> wrong southern kennels guys... I couldnt find the dog you guys are talking about so I checked I found the site you are looking at and dont worry I would never get one of those terrible looking dogs... this is the site its not souther pitbull kennels its just plain southern kennels. Im glad I caught that, I wouldnt want you to think I was into those others
> 
> http://www.grandchampionmaydayrom.com/htm/main.asp


Better check again thats the same one I posted

and if I was in the process of getting a pit bull it would not be fro his still.

By the way ask the guy who the damn dog is a GRCH with. He has NO clubs on there where he got his titles.

Deb


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

onegrenade0321 said:


> oh and there is another one called True kennels and there dogs look really good to so if anyone has heard or knows anything let me know. I want another dog bad.


Out of those two mentioned, I'd go with True Kennels. The Southern Kennels dogs don't look that good to me, and not to mention for the price they have listed... $1K?!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> Better check again thats the same one I posted
> 
> Deb


I thought they looked the same....


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Better check again thats the same one I posted
> 
> and if I was in the process of getting a pit bull it would not be fro his still.
> 
> ...


These are not show dogs. They have there grch our ch status from illegal ways.

To the og person i notice you like mayday dogs alot this is the og place mayday came from besides the person that breed mayday off of yellow which was a redboy jocko dog i believe. also this kennel is out of usa as far as i remember if you want somebody in the states i know a kennel that has some really tight mayday barracude lukane dogs which are all mayday related for half the price.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks Cask sorry I snapped at you on my other thread... just one of those days man. if you know of a place that has what I would be looking for for half the price then that would be cool... the question is still should I get one at all though. and you are right I have found that I REALLY like the look of the mayday dogs


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if your not prepared to potentially have to keep the dogs completly seperated later on in the future then do not get another dog


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

onegrenade0321 said:


> thanks Cask sorry I snapped at you on my other thread... just one of those days man. if you know of a place that has what I would be looking for for half the price then that would be cool... the question is still should I get one at all though. and you are right I have found that I REALLY like the look of the mayday dogs


*It's all good, i did come of as a dick in my post.*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Did you read about all the inbreeding on these dogs from Southern Kennel?


----------

